# A small victory...



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Today mom surprised me when she pulled in the driveway and told me, "Get the dog food from the car. I payed $30 for it but maybe Ember will eat this dry food." I wondered what could be so expensive. I opened the door to the explorer and saw a petco bag. I quickly peeked inside... large cans of Wellness Core Grain Free, Small Breed Wellness Core Grain Free. My jaw literally dropped.

Ember was raised for after 8wks to about 6mths on Wellness by us. Then mom got money-greedy. I asked her why she got it, and she just said we would *consider* to put Ember on this.

I inspected it carefully and noticed it said to feed per 8lbs (Ember is around 10lbs) an entire HUGE can of the food. And a cup to a cup and half (I think) for a 8-12lb dog. That's actually more than they say for purina junk... 

Are they over exaggerating how much to feed? How much exactly should I feed? I tried using the dog food advisor dog food calculator but couldn't find the cal per cup or kg on the bag so just gave up LOL

But really - that's an AWFUL lot of dog food for such a little dog... a can of purina one lasts her 3 days, the same size. I just don't get it...?

But it's a small victory - if Ember eats this, I could have won it - at least for Ember- and it's a 5 star food. 

But if this doesn't work out... it will most likely be back to purina. :foxes15:

So how much should we really feed? Mom said this has to last her 2 months. It's a 4lb bag... TBH, I don't know if it will last her that long.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurray for Ember! I agree, it sounds like a lot! I think this is where you have to be your own judge. You can start with half a can. Also, check out the dog food calculator online.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm glad your mum got a food you approve of 
I'm not familiar with this brand so can't advise on quantity but generally dog food companies advise you to feed more than necessary as they sell more dog food that way!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I'm glad your mum got a food you approve of
> I'm not familiar with this brand so can't advise on quantity but generally dog food companies advise you to feed more than necessary as they sell more dog food that way!


That's exactly the point I was trying to get across to mom, actually. Someone I know feeds Wellness Core as well and their dog is 70lbs, and all they have to feed it is 1 and 1/2 cups (and a little canned occasionally, or food gravy/topper to go along with it) which is insanely little, yet it's the perfect weight!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I believe we fed Brew 3oz per day on WC dry kibble and he is roughly 5lbs. I'm not sure how much wet, but I believe it should be somewhat similar (someone please chime in if I'm incorrect!) Going on what we fed B, I would say feed Ember 6oz per day, which is 3/4 cup.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

chaiteahuahua said:


> I believe we fed Brew 3oz per day on WC dry kibble and he is roughly 5lbs. I'm not sure how much wet, but I believe it should be somewhat similar (someone please chime in if I'm incorrect!) Going on what we fed B, I would say feed Ember 6oz per day, which is 3/4 cup.


I was thinking as well 3/4 a cup, or maybe half a cup and mix in a little canned.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

EmberLuvu said:


> I was thinking as well 3/4 a cup, or maybe half a cup and mix in a little canned.


I checked out these feeding guidelines Wellness CORE Small Breed Formula after my last post, and it says 3/4-1 cup per day for her. I'd say 1/2 cup dry plus 1/4 cup wet would be sufficient. If she gains weight, perhaps decrease the dry a little.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is between 7-8 lbs & I feed THK. I feed a little over 1/4 cup twice a day (a little over 1/2 cup). I would think the canned would be measured similarly & you can decrease if she's gaining or vice-versa.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> My chi is between 7-8 lbs & I feed THK. I feed a little over 1/4 cup twice a day (a little over 1/2 cup). I would think the canned would be measured similarly & you can decrease if she's gaining or vice-versa.


I'm probably gonna try 1/4 of a can mixed with about 1/2 cup of the kibble and see how she does with that. TBH she is a small dog, and might be the teeniest tiniest overweight (Roughly 10-12lbs, somewhere in there, and she is probably supposed to be around 8-9) and I just can't see feeding her as much as it says. She is active but not like extremely.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

If she is a little overweight, I would start by feeding her just slightly more than 1/4c twice per day and see how she does. Feeding guidelines are usually way too generous. If I fed Gemma the amount of Acana that is recommended for her, she'd be eating quite a bit more and pooping about 6 times per day.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> If she is a little overweight, I would start by feeding her just slightly more than 1/4c twice per day and see how she does. Feeding guidelines are usually way too generous. If I fed Gemma the amount of Acana that is recommended for her, she'd be eating quite a bit more and pooping about 6 times per day.


I tried giving her 1/4c this morning. Not knowing if she'd still eat it to my surprise she didn't run around the kitchen as much. Every morning she'll get a kibble, run around and play for like 2 minutes, then go back, and repeat. lol

But this time she did alot less running and alot more eating, guess she knows what's good for her lol. We'll probably give her another 1/4 cup sometime this afternoon or evening.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this amount (1/4 cup 2x a day) is fine. You can mix in vegies like green beans if she is overweight. Do you have a scale? Maybe you can go into the vet and weigh her there? My vet allows us to do that.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Update - This morning we let her try just the kibble and she had eaten the 1/4 cup, and believe it or not we put 1/4 cup in her crate for her to snack on (we were gone all day) and she didn't eat it. All she ate was the 1/4 cup this morning... should this worry me?


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

EmberLuvu said:


> Update - This morning we let her try just the kibble and she had eaten the 1/4 cup, and believe it or not we put 1/4 cup in her crate for her to snack on (we were gone all day) and she didn't eat it. All she ate was the 1/4 cup this morning... should this worry me?


I wouldn't be too worried. Some dogs only like to eat when their people are home.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My 9 lb Bella, who should be prolly 8.5, eats 1/4 cup each meal (2 meals a day) of Fromms... always has. Both girls, my 4 lb Izzie as well, eats the same amount and always have.

My girls won't eat when I'm not there. If I leave them home during a mealtime and just leave their kibble out, I come home and it's all still there. But right after they give me love, they chow down.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We had Jaxx on Wellness Core a while back and he got 1/4 cup kibble 2 times a day. He is 3.90 pounds.


----------

